# Government Vs Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

where do u expect to find the best qualified professors....hence also a best environment for studies......


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

chickoos said:


> where do u expect to find the best qualified professors....hence also a best environment for studies......


hey chickoos!, everybody has their own opinions and so here is mine,

First of all the proffesors... private med colleges pay more money to the professors and govt colleges pay less.....so therefore because human beings are greedy and proffesors are human beings (some of them at least) they will go to private colleges..

therefore private college should theoretically have better, more qualified proffesors because the competition for proffesorship would be greater at a private college.....


As for the study enviroment, private colleges generally have way more facilities than government colleges and the students there are more from middle to upper class families unlike in govt colleges where you have just abt everyone! hostels are a lot better too if u wana study there.......

The only positive thing govt colleges have is that they really rough you up with all the crap conditions and everything, you are expected to do better always at govt colleges, its like army training........


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

in experince way gvt is better


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Taimur has nicely laid out some facts that distinguish private from gov. colleges...

In my experience and based on my three hard-working years as a med student , i find private colleges to be more rigorous and more picky when it comes to attendance and working hours

We have to maintain a certain attendance or otherwise are prohibited to sit in proffs if that prerequisite is not met
Working hours are 8 hours... yes no slack there

Government colleges, when comes to punctuality, are quite lenient: you go there whenever u feel like it and even when u go, the attending hours won't exceed more than 4 

Of course, private colleges come with a extravagant price tag but that is because of the facilities and the faculties that they have to maintain to provide quality education

have a great day!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

danny said:


> In my experience and based on my three hard-working years as a med student , i find private colleges to be more rigorous and more picky when it comes to attendance and working hours
> 
> We have to maintain a certain attendance or otherwise are prohibited to sit in proffs if that prerequisite is not met
> 
> Government colleges, when comes to punctuality, are quite lenient: you go there whenever u feel like it and even when u go, the attending hours won't exceed more than 4


I would have to disagree with you about attendance. Attendance, at least at KE, is a big deal. It's the only reason anyone ever gets debarred from the Professional Exam at KE. You have to attend classes 6 days a week for about 6 hours. The minimum required attendance percentage is 75. It doesn't sound too bad but when you consider the fact that teachers might choose not to take attendance a couple of days, that you might feel sick/be unable to come to class a few days out of the year, and that your attendance might be missed because the teacher accidently doesn't hear you or isn't paying attention, even attending college every single day of the year gets you only to around 80-85%.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Smeer said:


> I would have to disagree with you about attendance. Attendance, at least at KE, is a big deal. It's the only reason anyone ever gets debarred from the Professional Exam at KE. You have to attend classes 6 days a week for about 6 hours. The minimum required attendance percentage is 75. It doesn't sound too bad but when you consider the fact that teachers might choose not to take attendance a couple of days, that you might feel sick/be unable to come to class a few days out of the year, and that your attendance might be missed because the teacher accidently doesn't hear you or isn't paying attention, even attending college every single day of the year gets you only to around 80-85%.


Smeer, you have every right to disagree with me...  
Of course exceptions are everywhere. KE is a very prestigious college, no doubt they would have tougher regulations. But generally, private colleges are harsher and that is because they have to maintain their recognition from the PMDC and hence, rigorous rulings are required to direct policies in dictatorial manner. 

All in all, it is safe to say, u should enter the med profession only if u r interested and if u r willing to sacrifice a lot more than just money... u have to live an entire different life style  

by the way, House md is on air and so far, the melodrama is sky-high #yes

take care


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say that here in pakistan, money is a big issue and there is a huge difference of the tution fee between the private and govt medical colleges, so almost no one goes to private medical college by choice (except AKU). So govt medical colleges have definitely way better students than private colleges, which does create a competetion among students. Although the level of teaching may be better at private colleges (which I am not sure) the level of competetiveness is higher among govt medical college students which urge them to study more and more.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa requires 100% attendance for rotations, and 75% for lectures. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Shifa's the only college where the professors actually base your professional/term vivas off the attendance sheet itself, which they'll be holding in their hand at the time. They never miss a chance to stick it to you when it comes to attendance.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Shifa's the only college where the professors actually base your professional/term vivas off the attendance sheet itself, which they'll be holding in their hand at the time. They never miss a chance to stick it to you when it comes to attendance.


I know that at KE the professors who take your Professional vivas have biodata sheets that show your attendance percentage for lectures and practicals. I don't think they base their viva questions solely upon that percentage though.



[email protected] said:


> So govt medical colleges have definitely way better students than private colleges, which does create a competetion among students. Although the level of teaching may be better at private colleges (which I am not sure) the level of competetiveness is higher among govt medical college students which urge them to study more and more.


I don't know if the students at government colleges are "better," but there definitely is a greater degree of competition among them especially at the government colleges considered to be the best.


----------



## uguysrcrazy (Oct 27, 2008)

best experiences are gained when u get here everyone delas with it on theire own way some people better or worse than other but in General Govermental med collages are better study wise you have more experience by seeing more dead bodies to disect unlike private medical colage where 90 ppl get one body so pros and cons are afferent and everyone has a choice!


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

The girls are prettier in private medical college...don't forget that one.
...my 2 cents =)


----------



## jimmypage23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah very strong point#wink


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

just keepin' it real son


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

blindfury86 said:


> The girls are prettier in private medical college...don't forget that one.
> ...my 2 cents =)


Right becuase most guys base where there going to school according to where all the pretty girls are at

Shallow much??


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Faiha said:


> Right becuase most guys base where there going to school according to where all the pretty girls are at
> 
> Shallow much??


I didn't say to base the decision on that... i just mentioned it as a plausible factor in the school choice. #wink 

I go to a gov't college in Multan.... cut me some slack, I got to be a little jealous of the private school pretty boys. :happy:


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

blindfury86 said:


> I didn't say to base the decision on that... i just mentioned it as a plausible factor in the school choice. #wink
> 
> I go to a gov't college in Multan.... cut me some slack, I got to be a little jealous of the private school pretty boys. :happy:


Fair enough
I think the guys are hotter in government schools
Just my opinion#rofl


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Faiha said:


> Fair enough
> I think the guys are hotter in government schools
> Just my opinion#rofl


bold statement from a girl who didn't start medical school yet lol


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

blindfury86 said:


> bold statement from a girl who didn't start medical school yet lol


I think its safe to say ive done my homework


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyway, *topic please.*

Thanks.


----------



## jimmypage23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Guyz in govt colleges are mostly nerdz #nerd 
Anyway i believe at the end of da day it is your hardwork nd dedication dat matters, not dat where u study, both govt nd private colleges have their pros nd cons, it depends how u avail the oppurtunity.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

True 
I think it differs from person to person. Some people like the government schools better ouand others prefer private
Studywise i think you'd be better of in a private school


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man it depends on yourself....many people despite getting into government medical schools fail in exams...... on the other hand privates are more expensive than government this is the point to agree on...


----------

